# shaving head rash



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

just a quick one, i have been shaving my head with a razor for a while now and every now an then, today especially, it comes up with loads of red blotches. i have been using olive oil to ease the dry skin but although the redness goes down a little, it is still there. anyone else get this??


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

this happens to me aswell and i would like to know how to prevent it to.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I get shaving rash everywhere, so just use clippers with no guard, on the lowest setting for head, face and body, no issues then.


----------



## HealthyLiving8 (Sep 1, 2008)

hydrcortisone should get rid of your rash from wikihow

http://www.wikihow.com/Shave-Your-Head


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Try letting the hair grow slightly longer each time, shaving when it's too short can cos me to come out in this rash however i never get it anymore as i always let the hair grow that little bit longer.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, i used to use clippers all the time but i really like that close shave. may have to go back though if it continues, maybe give it a break for a couple of weeks and then start afresh. maybe its just some of us have more sensitive skin. it has cleared up a little, everytime i come out of the shower i cover it in olive oil, it does make your head look a little shiny though.


----------



## ben jamming (Jan 28, 2008)

just checked out that link healthyliving. some good tips there.


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

i always get a shaving rash on my face. the only advice i can give is to use a fresh disposable razor every time you shave and rinse will cold water to close your pores. dont know if the same applies to shaving your head- but its worth a try.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> hydrcortisone should get rid of your rash from wikihow
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Shave-Your-Head


i was of the opinion hydrocortisone should not be used on open wounds?

it may be folliculitus mate, i have this and have been forced to go from a wet shave to a dry clipper shave

worth checking out as this is a ba5tard


----------

